# Ruido o saturacion de preamplificador con chip tl072



## Scrub (Abr 18, 2008)

Hola primero de todo disculpas anticipadas por si hubiera publicado algun tema similar, pero yo no lo he visto.

Tengo un problema con tocadiscos que estoy intentando recuperar, funciona a 12V consume 2w.
Lo hice funcionar con un transformador que tenia por casa de 12V que en realidad me da 16v, cuando lo conecto me baja a 15+-, al principio no me daba audio como era de esperar asi que le puse el citado preamplificadorcador, estas son sus caracteristicas tecnicas:

Tension de alimentacion----------> 18v (de 12 a 24)
consumo en reposo----------------> 5mA
consumo maximo------------------->25mA
margen de frecuencias------------>20 a 20000Hz
distorsion maxima------------------>0,05db
relacion señal/ruido---------------->60 db
Impedancia de entrada----------->47 Ohm
sensibilidad entrada--------------->5mv
correcion de la curva--------------->RIAA
ganancia------------------------------>80db
impedancia de salida---------------> 1000 Ohm

El problema que tengo es que me distorsiona mucho la señal e incluso llega a hacer cortes, supongo que por que se satura. Y no se la razón, asi que si alguien me pudiera ayudar le estare eternamente agradecido.

Saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Abr 18, 2008)

pasa el diagrama aver que tiene aparte eso no es un preamplificador RIAA este si http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/preriaa/index.htm tenes que hacerlo con el NE5532 que es un muy buen integrado, o sino lo tenes que hacer a transistores que  seria la mejor manera ...


----------



## pino (Abr 18, 2008)

mira la potencia con la que atacas al preamplificador, o sea la que te entrega el tocadiscos, pero me parece un poco raro, mira de bajarle la ganacia al pre o algo asi poruqe tiene toda la pinta de que le estas pidiendo lo maximo, regula el pre a la mitad i axuxa mas el amplificador, i por la tension no hay problema


----------

